# A single dwarf pea puffer?



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

Would a single pea puffer be able to live inside a 2.5 gallon tank by itself?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

It would be better to keep in 3-4g or larger. Such a small tank makes it harder to keep stable parameters and they're more sensitive than some species to temp and ph flux (and fluxuating nitrates). Also oy add dwarf puffers to fully cycled tanks, they cannot do fish in cycles.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

Can it? Yes. It's not recommended though. On top of what is already mentioned they are messy eaters (especially with snails) which can mess up the water very easily especially in such a small tank. Dwarf puffers are sensitive to ammonia/etc. Typically 5 gallons is recommended for the first dp.


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok ill probably go with a five gallon then. Just wanted to know because finnex had a 2.5 gallon kit rimless with a filter and a light.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Personally I don't like the all in one tanks, they're too overpriced compared to what you can get for putting a setup together yourself.

Also most dwarf puffers are very finicky eater that won't take pellets or flakes, many won't even take thawed or freeze dried foods, mine only take live foods.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

5 gallon. Or larger. No tank mates are suitable in this size tank.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Personally I don't like the all in one tanks, they're too overpriced compared to what you can get for putting a setup together yourself.
> 
> Also most dwarf puffers are very finicky eater that won't take pellets or flakes, many won't even take thawed or freeze dried foods, mine only take live foods.



True, pellets and flakes are a no go, but frozen foods usually works. Mine will pretty much only eat frozen bloodworms. I do occasionally see him poking at some of the mts, but never seen one actually get killed.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

n25philly said:


> True, pellets and flakes are a no go, but frozen foods usually works. Mine will pretty much only eat frozen bloodworms. I do occasionally see him poking at some of the mts, but never seen one actually get killed.


Mine only eat live snails (pond ramshorn and mts) and live black worms :c


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

can the puffers be fed fruit flies?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe, but probably not as a sole food. They need snails to wear down their tiny beaks, and they probably need more nutrients and variety.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Betta132 said:


> Maybe, but probably not as a sole food. They need snails to wear down their tiny beaks, and they probably need more nutrients and variety.


Actually the beak thing is a myth for the freshwater dwarf pea puffer, the brackish/saltwater ones do have beaks though. Snails are still a good thing to put in their diet (though they are messy with them, and dead ones need removed as the whole body is not eaten and will just rot and raise nitrates)


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine eats, MTS, Blood worms, flake, and on rare occasions I think on accident pellets. 

He rather eat MTS and blood worms though.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I feed them brine shrimp babies in the ocean nutrition bottle. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

Can you feed the puffers frozen blood worms? I am intrigued by these adorable little guys.


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

so could ones diet be mainly brine shrimp and then some snails? Im going to be getting a 5 gallon tank for one puffer by the way. Plan on just derimming a cheap one.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Unless it's a highly supplemented brand, brine shrimp is extremely low on nutrients. Frozen bloodworms seem to work better.


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

ok so blood worms and snails as main diet then I guess brine shrimp or fruit flies once and a while?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

would I be able to add an oto into the 5 gallon tank with the puffer? Also is their any chance a shrimp or two would survive the puffer?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

No otos in a 5g. You need several otos to keep them happy and there isn't enough space bio-load wise or swimming space wise. 
You could try a ghost shrimp, but it'll probably die slowly.


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

ok ill just put the dwarf puffer in their.


----------

